# The new chief (Ad Interim) of AQ



## mike_cos (May 18, 2011)

According to Al Jazeera (source Reuters) Al Qaeda has identified the leader Seif-al-Adel forming function of the organization. The choice was made ​​not by the shura, but six of the eight al-Qaeda leaders who are currently on the border between Afghanistan and Pakistan.
For a discussion here the Quilliam Foundation succession struggle within the network...


----------



## mike_cos (May 18, 2011)

the AQ's future....


----------



## Pistol_Pete (May 18, 2011)

Any updated photos?  I have located one that shows him a bit more aged, but it's unverified.


----------



## mike_cos (May 18, 2011)

Pistol_Pete said:


> Any updated photos? I have located one that shows him a bit more aged, but it's unverified.



I think it's the most updated....

http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/wanted_terrorists/saif-al-adel/view


----------



## Marauder06 (May 18, 2011)

If this guy even exists, he's going to be ineffectual and in hiding.  If we can kill him great, but I think we need to concentrate on a couple of levels down the chain.


----------



## AWP (May 18, 2011)

Hmph. I just read a great book about the mob in Chicago. One thing that led them to great success in the 40's, 50's and 60's was their use of a figurehead. The real power came from 3 guys who stayed below the radar. They did the same thing when they took over unions and businesses: a figurehead while the power lurked out of sight.

If I were a terrorist bent on global domination, I know what I would do......


----------



## Marauder06 (May 18, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Hmph. I just read a great book about the mob in Chicago. One thing that led them to great success in the 40's, 50's and 60's was their use of a figurehead. The real power came from 3 guys who stayed below the radar. They did the same thing when they took over unions and businesses: a figurehead while the power lurked out of sight.
> 
> If I were a terrorist bent on global domination, I know what I would do......



Yeah no shit, I'd find some expendable chump and say, "ok, you can be in charge <snicker>" and watch the black helicopters coming after his ass while the real power and decision-making is done elsewhere.


----------



## AWP (May 18, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah no shit, I'd find some expendable chump and say, "ok, you can be in charge <snicker>" and watch the black helicopters coming after his ass while the real power and decision-making is done elsewhere.


 
I'd go a step further, because I'm a dick, and put a pretty, blond woman convert in charge. Yeah, the extremist masses will howl, and you know if she turns up missing Nancy Grace will personally go looking for her while accusing ST6 of "murder", but think of the sympathy points.

Besides, if she is too effective we'll spring the Van Der Sloot clown from prison and he'll have that knocked out in a week.


----------



## QC (May 19, 2011)

But how effective has AQ been? There's no Islamic Caliphate, they did not change any governments anywhere, which were stated goals, particularly in the ME. That change came about via popular uprising. The only areas they operate in are remote. I'm not saying it's not a threat just how effective and organization is it? Is AQIM better?


----------



## SpitfireV (May 19, 2011)

Al Qaeda, the Original Gangstas, is IMO near useless know except for their propaganda. They were always more of a sponsor and trainer of other groups with the odd big hit they'd do themselves.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 19, 2011)

QC said:


> But how effective has AQ been? There's no Islamic Caliphate, they did not change any governments anywhere, which were stated goals, particularly in the ME. That change came about via popular uprising. The only areas they operate in are remote. I'm not saying it's not a threat just how effective and organization is it? Is AQIM better?



I think they've been pretty effective, they moved from being a small-time player operating out of a backwoods civil war in a place few people could even find on a map (Afghanistan) to a worldwide movement with thousands of adherents and sympathizers worldwide.  The fact that the brand continues to live on, and they still grab headlines when they try to conduct attacks (whether they are successful or not), makes me believe they've become succssful thusfar.  They achieve a modicum of success by simply continuing to exist.


----------



## Dame (May 19, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I think they've been pretty effective, they moved from being a small-time player operating out of a backwoods civil war in a place few people could even find on a map (Afghanistan) to a worldwide movement with thousands of adherents and sympathizers worldwide. The fact that the brand continues to live on, and they still grab headlines when they try to conduct attacks (whether they are successful or not), makes me believe they've become succssful thusfar. They achieve a modicum of success by simply continuing to exist.


Hmmm. Sounds a lot like a big business model. Make sure to keep the brand out there so you can make money. Keep taking donations from the nuts while looking for a new sugar daddy to bolster your stock.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 19, 2011)

Dame said:


> Hmmm. Sounds a lot like a big business model. Make sure to keep the brand out there so you can make money. Keep taking donations from the nuts while looking for a new sugar daddy to bolster your stock.



Yes; and it's effective.  The reason AQ is so big right now is because all the bandwagon-jumpers wanted to sign up after 9/11.  A lot of people who were focused locally attached themselves to AQ so they could gain credibility for their own causes.


----------



## Manolito (May 19, 2011)

Dame great analogy. If you look at Levi Straus they were going broke and along comes a left wing goof ball. He starts donating to Friends of the one legged lesbian seagull and every other screw ball campaign he could find then tells them if they support the product he will continue to support them. Pretty soon all products are made over seas and the profits go to these radicals. Sound a lot like AQ.
Bill


----------



## Dame (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Mano. It just fit that "company experiences tough times and trades substance for appearance" vibe. NOT that I think the radicalnazijihadistgoatfuckingextremistmotherfuckers have any redeeming qualities mind you. But you get the idea. ;)


----------



## QC (May 19, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> I think they've been pretty effective, they moved from being a small-time player operating out of a backwoods civil war in a place few people could even find on a map (Afghanistan) to a worldwide movement with thousands of adherents and sympathizers worldwide.  The fact that the brand continues to live on, and they still grab headlines when they try to conduct attacks (whether they are successful or not), makes me believe they've become succssful thusfar.  They achieve a modicum of success by simply continuing to exist.


Agreed there. The third point I'd make was AQ was to unite Muslims worldwide.


----------

